# [Kaufberatung] Notebook



## jetlogix (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist mal wieder soweit. Ich möchte mir dieses mal ein Notebook zulegen.

Nun was stell ich mir vor... Preislich sollten 1500€ nicht überschritten werden. Es sollte eine nicht zu kurze Akkulaufzeit haben. Möchte ab und an World of Warcraft, Anno1404 spielen sowie das bald erscheindene Starcraft2. Das alles natürlich in einer recht guten Auflösung. Für meine kleinen Berufsausflüge sollten Videos ohne Probleme laufen (machen zwar eh schon fast alle aber man weis ja nie) sowie diverse Grafikprogramme ala Photoshop. Ein 15" würde eigentlich ausreichen - ein 17" nur wenn die Akkuleistung nicht zu gering ist.
Ich habe mir mal ein paar Notebooks rausgesucht.

1. MSI Megabook GT725-8647VHP - ~1200€

2. Ein Notbook von Notebookguru *Guru ICE* ~950€:


Core2Duo T9600 2x2,80 GHz 6 MB Cache FSB 1066 MHz 35 Watt (_oder reicht der P8800 2x2,66 GHz 3 MB Cache FSB 1066 MHz 25 Watt?_)
4096 MB DDR3 1066 MHz Kingston (oder doch 60€ mehr für 1333 Mhz?)
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 mit 512 MB GDDR3 RAM
15,6 Zoll WXGA 1366x768 Pix Glare (spiegelnd)
3.Notebookguru *Guru FIRE* wegen besserer Auflösung und besseren Grafikleistung? ~1350€:


15,4 Zoll WSXGA+ 1680x1050 Pix Glare (spiegelnd oder matt kenne den unterschied nicht)

oder würdet ihr mir ein ganz anderes Vorschlagen? Was mir noch wichtig ist, dass ich mir gleich ein Ersatzakku mitbestellen kann. Beim MSI hab ich irgendwie noch keinen Händler gefunden der einen Verkauft.

Danke schon mal für Vorschläge und Beratung.


Gruß Jetlogix


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2009)

also, das MSI wär schon stärker als das ice, das fire wiederum ist in etwa gleich. die 260m und die 4850 sind c.a gleichgut, vergleichbar mit einer desktop 8800GT / 3870.

wie das aber mit SC2 wird - das is so ne frage. bei ner desktop 8800GT muss man auch jetzt schon bei neuen games mit den details zurückgehen... 



ps: glänzend = bessere farben und kontraste, aber bei dunklem bild und im zimmer/draußen hell => spiegelt stark, mit pech sieht man nix mehr.


----------



## jetlogix (27. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ja gut, dass mit den neuen Games auf einem Notebook in der Preisklasse, leuchtet mir ein das man da die Ansprüche nicht so hoch stecken sollte. Ich habe mir das Gestern nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ich bin irgendwie doch mehr für das Notebook von Notebookguru Guru Fire.

1. 15" Bildschirm ist doch etwas besser zum Transportieren
2. wegen dem Akku was ich gleich mitbestellen kann

Was ich noch gerne wissen möchte, wenn ich mir ein anderen CPU nehme statt "*Core2Duo P8800 2x2,66 GHz 3 MB Cache FSB 1066 MHz 25 Watt*" den hier "*Core2Duo T9600 2x2,80 GHz 6 MB Cache FSB 1066 MHz 35 Watt*" soll ich da 30€ drauf legen und den hier lieber nehmen "*Core2Duo P9700 2x2,80 GHz 6 MB Cache FSB 1066 MHz 25 Watt*"? Der unterschied ist ja nur die Watt und der Cache... ist das von der Akkuleistung merkbar und 3MB mehr Cache?


----------



## midnight (27. Juli 2009)

Naja also mehr Leistung bei weniger Abhwärme ist doch nett. Pack ein, wenn du kannst (=

so far


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2009)

die P-serie is schon was sparsamer usw., aber das macht in der praxis IMHO kaum was aus, weil die CPU ja nicht ständig mit dem max-wattwert arbeiten. da wirst du nicht merken, ob die paar minuten unterschied nun wegen der CPU oder wegen der von dir grad genutzen software zustande kommen


----------



## jetlogix (28. Juli 2009)

so hab jetzt eigentlich schon das notebook soweit zum bestellen fertig. jetzt hab ich gestern noch etwas im internet über die ganzen shops gelesen. unter anderem auch was über notebookguru.de das sehr schlechte qualität und meist falsche sachen ausgeliefert werden!? langsam bin ich mir schon nicht mehr sicher ob man überhaupt noch bei solchen shops was bestellen soll.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2009)

naja, custommade is immer so ne sache. da weiß man nie genau, was sache is. 

würd aber schauen, ob die meinungen dazu auch wirklich aktuell sind. denn anch mehr als 6 monaten zB kann es wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Coolzero (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir eine Notbook zuzulegen, es sollte eins sein, was auch zum spielen geeignet ist, aber trotzdem eine gute mobilität bietet!

Welche CPU ist zu empfehlen?
Ich schwanke da zwischen einer Intel Core i7-820QM und einer Core2Duo T9900 bzw. Core2 Quad Q9100
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Welche Graka sollte ich nehmen? Reichte eine Geforce 260 oder muss es eine 280 sein?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## iUser (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke die 260 bzw. Die 280 sind beide super grakas. Je nach dem,ob sich der zusätzliche Preis lohnt würde man entweder die  eine,oder die andere nehmen. Wie gesagt, es sind beides super Karten!
Zum Kern würde ich sagen, dass ein i7 natürlich gerade Als notebookvariante viele vorzüge gegenüber anderen kernen hat.

Gruß
michi


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

da is halt die frage, was DU für ansprüche hast. selbst ne mobile GTX 280 ist grad mal so schnell wie für desktop eine 8800GT / AMD 3870, die bei aktuellen spielen je nach game schon nicht mehr maximale details schaffen.

aber um zB auf ner LAN auch neuere titel noch ne weile wenigstens "spielen" zu können, reicht auch ne 260m. 


ich würde aber im zweifel, wenn das geld nicht für i7/quad UND ne 280m reicht, lieber ne 280m und dann halt "nur" nen P8700 oder so nehmen.


----------



## Coolzero (20. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von diesen Systemen?

```
Asus G60VX-JX006C - P8700 4GB/640GB 16"HD GTX 260M n/BT VHP64
```


```
Asus G51J-IX097V 3D - i7-720QM 4GB/640GB Blu-ray 15"HD GTX260M n/BT W7HP64
```
???


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

das zweite wäre sicher besser. die frage is: preis?


----------



## Coolzero (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Preis ist EUR 1.499,00  was ich für die ausstattung eingentlich ok finde oder!?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

jo, ist ok - aber 50% stärker als notebooks für 1000€ isses nicht


----------



## Coolzero (21. Oktober 2009)

sondern 49??? 

Was fändest du den für den Preis für angemessen, bzw, wo gibts ein Notbook für 1000€ mit annähernd der gleichen Leistung?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

nicht mit annähernd gleicher leistung, aber für 1000€ bekommst du was mit ner 4650/4670 oder ner nvidia 240m, und da wär halt eine 260m nicht SO viel besser bezogen auf spiele, als dass man direkt 500€ mehr zahlen müßte.

aber hier noch ein asus ähnlich dem ersten für nur 1200€: ASUS G60VX-JX006K (90NV3A3A42851KAC151) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland die CPU darin ist auch mehr als ausreichend. d.h. nur wegen der besseren CPU in dem für 1500€ wirst bei games kaum was merken. ein spiel, dass so einen i7 "braucht", bräuchte auch ne bessere graka  wenn du den i7 jetzt auch für andere dinge außerhalb von games lieber haben willst, kannst du natürlich zuschlagen. 

es kann sogar sein, dass der i7 in dem einen asus, weil es ja ein quad mit dann doch rel. wenig takt ist, langsamer ist als ein P8600 oder P8700 und dir nur in ganz wenigen spielen was bringt wie zB GTA4, was von quad profitiert


----------



## Coolzero (25. Oktober 2009)

Ok, aber das ist en ordentliches Notbook welches ich zum spielen aber auch für alles andere benutzen kann????

Der Prozessor ist mir nicht nur wegen dem spielen wichtig, sondern auhc wegen dem Stromverbrauch und der Leistung für "normale" Anwendungen wie Power Point, Office etc.!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2009)

also, das ist so ziemlich das beste für spiele, was du für das geld bekommen kannst. und was für spiele gut ist, ist natürlich auch für alles andere gut. man hat halt zusätzlich noch ne gute graka.

aber bei den CPU wegen strom: wenn du ein gamernotebook willst, kannst du nicht ernsthaft von ein paar watt mehr oder weniger die entscheidung abhängig machen... ^^  groß is der unterschied nicht.


----------



## Carvahall (26. Oktober 2009)

HawkForce - GameForceM15G-Katana


----------



## Coolzero (31. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, ist ok - aber 50% stärker als notebooks für 1000€ isses nicht



Blöde Frage, aber ich das ein 64 Bit Prozessor????


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2009)

ja, spätestens ab dem core 2 duo sind die CPUs immer 64bit.


----------



## Daniel Sun (7. November 2009)

*[Kaufberatung] Notebook Sony Vaio mit eSata*

War mein Fehler


----------

